# Eine Mac-Adresse übers Internet ermitteln



## Hannobal (16. Aug 2011)

Hallo,

ich will eine Anwendug entwickeln und darin will ich die Mac Adresse von PCs, die sich übers Internet auf diese Anwendung verbinden, ermitteln.
Ich habe schon halb Google danach abgesucht, aber viel schlauer bin ich dadurch nich geworden. Ich habe nur sowas gefunden wie 


Die Mac Adresse wird in jedem einzelnem Paket mit übermittelt
Die Mac Adresse kann nicht ermittelt werden
Die Mac Adresse wird nur bis zum Router übermittelt, danach kann nur die Mac Adresse vom Router ermittelt werden
Die Mac Adresse lässt sich nur im eigenen Netzwerk ermittelt

Hier im Forum hab ich auch nicht besonders viel dazu gefunden. Nunja was stimmt denn nun davon? Kann man sie ermitteln, kann man sie nicht ermitteln?

Und um die Frage gleich mal vorweg zu beantworten: Ich will damit niemanden Schaden zu fügen oder jemanden hacken oder dergleichen. Es gehört zu einem Ban System ;-) Viele wissen zwar wie man sich eine neue Internet IP holt (-> Router reset ^^), aber ich glaube es wissen viel weniger wie man sich eine neue Mac Adresse zulegt ;-)

Nunja, ich hoffe, dass ihr mir helfen könnt und, dass es auch eine Lösung gibt. Bin für jede Antwort dankbar 

LG, Hannobal


----------



## HoaX (16. Aug 2011)

Übers Internet bekommst du die nicht, solange du kein Programm auf dem entsprechenden Rechner laufen hast welches dir die Adresse zusendet. In den lokalen Ethernetpaketen ist sie enthalten, darum kann sie im lokalen Netz (und eben auch vom Router) bestimmt werden. Nach dem Router kommt dann aber dein DSL/Kabel/... etc. da is dann vorbei mit Ethernet-Frames.


----------



## Andi_CH (17. Aug 2011)

Die Aussage -
- 1: ja, aber nur im eigenen Subnetz
- 2: falsch, man kann sie ermitteln
- 3: Richtig
- 4: stimmt, aber mit "eigenes Netzwerk" ist nur das eigene Subnetz gemeint - eben das bis zum nächsten Router.
Der Router kommuniziert dann nämlich mit seiner eigenen MAC Adresse mit dem nächsten Router oder, falls er der lezte in der Kette ist, mit dem Ziel-Computer.


----------

